# Is there humor in the Bible?



## BobVigneault (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's one I've thought about for a long time. I want to get your learned opinions.

Jesus when asked how they should acquire the money to pay the tax he told Peter to go pull a fish from the lake and he would find a coin in it's mouth. Matthew 17:27ff

Familiar story. But when I read this, I keep &quot;seeing&quot; (in my minds eye) Jesus breaking into a big laugh because it was a joke. If this were a miracle then it's the only miracle that is never described as being completed. It was so soon after the feeding of the 5000 and 4000 and when the disciples showed concern about more bread he said, &quot;O ye of little faith, why reason ye among yourselves, because ye have no bread?&quot;

Now, they were worried about a half-shekel. I see Jesus answering with tongue-in-cheek to fisherman who would get the joke. 

Am I way off here? I see a similar attitude when he answered, &quot;For I say unto you, that except your righteousness shall exceed the righteousness of the scribes and Pharisees, ye shall in no wise enter into the kingdom of heaven.&quot;

Who among those of the street could attain that kind a assiduous attention to the law. It was absurd. Was Jesus using absurdity to teach a principle?

Is there humor in the Bible?


----------



## exscentric (Feb 27, 2004)

Aaron I think it was threw that gold into the fire and out came that calf.

Adam being confronted with his first sin said something along the line of this woman you gave me...

Donkey talking :roll:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 27, 2004)

This has been talked about exstensively in another thread. Try a search - you should find lots.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 27, 2004)

Thank you webmaster, I should have checked first. Sorry.


----------



## JWJ (Feb 27, 2004)

Get back to work Maxdetail! :spin:


----------

